# We need our own car



## Gurdari (Feb 8, 2007)

Canada should abandon the 'big 3' automakers and hire our own people who've been laid off and start eco-friendly clean fueled automotive powerhouses. Actually we should've in the 80s when we first heard about greenhouse gases...


----------



## sitarro (Feb 8, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> Canada should abandon the 'big 3' automakers and hire our own people who've been laid off and start eco-friendly clean fueled automotive powerhouses. Actually we should've in the 80s when we first heard about greenhouse gases...



Sure, why not? It's no big deal to get into the car business..... you guys have done gangbusters with the Healthcare industry why not car manufacturing?


----------



## Darwins Friend (Feb 8, 2007)

Make one that runs on seal blubber and you'll be in!


----------



## 90K (Feb 8, 2007)

sitarro said:


> Sure, why not? It's no big deal to get into the car business..... you guys have done gangbusters with the Healthcare industry why not car manufacturing?



 

Well why not get in bed with the Chinese and help out the Chery Motors deal. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chery_Automobile


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 12, 2007)

Let's see... gangbusters with healthacre. I'll guess you do NOT think our system is good. Okay, reasons? As someone who's dealt with it for years, (and only it) I have little comparison save the idea of private, and the glaring example south of the border! 

Back to the point - is your point Canada would be idiotic and ruin any car company? or that we;d be so socialist that everybody would be able to afford one?


----------



## 90K (Feb 12, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> Back to the point - is your point Canada would be idiotic and ruin any car company? or that we;d be so socialist that everybody would be able to afford one?





> Chery Motors



An opportunity to build on and they are very affordable and disposable


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like some regular gas-powered car. Old thinking. What a surprise.

Maybe Canada should start a car company! Make environmentally happy cars, sell those to China, the US, etc. Then we can lay-off our own workers, or maybe even some in other countries. Fortune 500 here we come.


----------



## 90K (Feb 12, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> Looks like some regular gas-powered car. Old thinking. What a surprise.
> 
> Maybe Canada should start a car company! Make environmentally happy cars, sell those to China, the US, etc. Then we can lay-off our own workers, or maybe even some in other countries. Fortune 500 here we come.



What are you whining about?  Glass 1/2 full or 1/2 empty?  I was kind of serious about the car.  WTF it cost money to do any venture in our world whether in Canada or in India.  Don't whine about something if you really don't want an answer.  Or give a detailed answer on how to make a pipe dream a reality!


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 12, 2007)

90K said:


> What are you whining about?  Glass 1/2 full or 1/2 empty?  I was kind of serious about the car.  WTF it cost money to do any venture in our world whether in Canada or in India.  Don't whine about something if you really don't want an answer.  Or give a detailed answer on how to make a pipe dream a reality!



I was just asking for some thoughts, but sure I'll 'whine' about leaving the future of a large industry to foreign decision makers... but that's OUR fault.

My idea is to create a canadian car company ( or someone in that industry to) but based on the environmental climate and fuel needs, more than just "lets have this for ourselves".


----------



## 90K (Feb 12, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> I was just asking for some thoughts, but sure I'll 'whine' about leaving the future of a large industry to foreign decision makers... but that's OUR fault.
> 
> My idea is to create a canadian car company ( or someone in that industry to) but based on the environmental climate and fuel needs, more than just "lets have this for ourselves".



What do you want a real car manufactured in Canada?  And should it be earth friendly?  How much could you reasonably spend on this idea per unit?  And how could your countrymen/women trust that is holds reliability? See in these questions alone you are looking at a minimum 5 years to get this car or truck into a reliability area equal to the other top 3 automakers.  And your idea is or should have some help from another manufacture just to keep the spirit of jointship alive.  Personally you can have a decent horsepower gas engine that can have the reduced emissions first and then build your capitol later on a bio or hybrid platform.  You'd also need this car or truck to meet 5%~95% percentile with regards to size of the driver, and safety and ergonomics should be a serious consideration since in many cities traffic is a factor and comfort even if basic is important.  Case and point I might have a car that gets 44 mpg in the city but the seats are so uncomfortable that a reduced fuel mileage wouldn't matter if the seats and overall cockpit are comfortable.   

See I came here with ideas and although they are lame, nevertheless ideas on a product, now with more brainstorming you can acquire a better idea from my original thoughts, which was my point.  Now if you add to mine who knows what we can come up with?  Maybe a fuel efficient tank?


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 12, 2007)

My goal was discussion first... so, thanks.
Some of those specifics are over my head as I am no car buff, but I do see vehicles remaining the same size/shape... just with clean fueled engines and with a governing body from Canada... we have immense man-power in this industry, more than enough to satisfy the entire country's needs... so exporting would be my future goal,but even without that, just having cleaner cars built here, with the profit staying here would eb a bonus.

Thanks for the input (unfortunately my term as PM far from being a reality).


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Feb 12, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> Canada should abandon the 'big 3' automakers and hire our own people who've been laid off and start eco-friendly clean fueled automotive powerhouses. Actually we should've in the 80s when we first heard about greenhouse gases...



Petition the Canadian government to buy-out and mass produce the Tesla. 

http://www.teslamotors.com/index.php?js_enabled=1


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 12, 2007)

The Canadian government has a tough time doing what its citizens want without running it by ol' Uncle Sam... assuming a petition doesn't compete with their own interests (they tend to).


----------



## 90K (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a idea that has been fueled for some time---hydro cars with the engine that runs on water.  Pretty much old technology but more modern.
My only issue is this world will soon run out of water in say 50 or 75 years with it's current demand.  This idea is completely clean, other than a  possibility of noise pollution.  

  My thing about the automobile today as it sits is this:
Toyota has proven that a corolla can achieve 40 mpg. Yes this car is small but I'm 6'4" and 250  I can fit in this car easiely and I can move around fairly well. The engine is a 1.5 liter, or 1,500cc and it actually hauls ass and yet it can achieve good mileage.
My truck at 60 mph I think that is 110 kmh is running at about 1,700 rpm and if I'm lucky i can achieve about 19 mpg in town if I keep it below 60 mph. 
I have drag in the area of clearance from the ground up, I have clean lines around my truck so why can't I get better mileage?  this is my pondering question.  When I bought my new truck in 02 I got rid of my 1979 that didn't used any computer help besides spark. now my new truck (5 years old) uses a computer for shifting the transmission, spark, fuel and air intake and exhaust.  And it gets about 8 mpg more because of that technogy.  

  I don't know what your interest is, but say it was fishing, well you'd know the earth works off the tide and when the tide is out or coming in your fish will be the most active.  or say it was cooking well you can't cook without sufficient heat, and too much will burn. So you tweek it until you find the desired results.  
I know about Chery motors because of a paper I wrote about  Malcolm Bricklin  
http://www.cars101.com/subaru_bricklin.html
http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/bv/bricklin.htm
He was doing some things with Chery motors.  He has some great ideas but the world has to be ready for them.


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 12, 2007)

you know your stuff.

My main thrust was more autonomy over a big industry we spin as Canadian, but that was the extent. When I run the planet, you can be head of CanuckMobile, and work on the first BricklincherryTimCar.


----------



## 90K (Feb 12, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> you know your stuff.
> 
> My main thrust was more autonomy over a big industry we spin as Canadian, but that was the extent. When I run the planet, you can be head of CanuckMobile, and work on the first BricklincherryTimCar.



Not really I'm interested in machinary.  
Really this stuff is technical but if it weren't for greed we'd already addressed this and it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 90K (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually the terms of the original corporations in North America were a good thing, but profit and greed have underminded the whole system.  I don't think this can be fixed except to move out of the country to a unrestricted nation that can abuse it workers and have no real mandates over safety and worker moral.


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 13, 2007)

90K said:


> move out of the country to a unrestricted nation that can abuse it workers and have no real mandates over safety and worker moral.



But then as an owner, I get very rich... the old-fashioned way!
Exploitation? I say I'm an underpayment advocate for the natively ensconsed.


----------



## 90K (Feb 15, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> But then as an owner, I get very rich... the old-fashioned way!
> Exploitation? I say I'm an underpayment advocate for the natively ensconsed.



Money wins everytime and will continue for ever.


----------



## glockmail (Feb 15, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> Looks like some regular gas-powered car. Old thinking. What a surprise......


  What will power your car? Sawdust?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> My goal was discussion first... so, thanks.
> Some of those specifics are over my head as I am no car buff, but I do see vehicles remaining the same size/shape... just with clean fueled engines and with a governing body from Canada... we have immense man-power in this industry, more than enough to satisfy the entire country's needs... so exporting would be my future goal,but even without that, just having cleaner cars built here, with the profit staying here would eb a bonus.
> 
> Thanks for the input (unfortunately my term as PM far from being a reality).



Immense man-power? To work on the factories assembly lines?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Gurdari said:


> The Canadian government has a tough time doing what its citizens want without running it by ol' Uncle Sam... assuming a petition doesn't compete with their own interests (they tend to).



The auto industry is part of NAFTA, it's a three way integration.


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 18, 2007)

Said1 said:


> The auto industry is part of NAFTA, it's a three way integration.



Awesome, we'll have _our_ plants in _America_. 
But keep the big decisions up here.
NAFTA has some nasty stuff in it though, on a serious note. I think its NAFTA that ties ernergy supply between Can & Am to a percentage, so Canada cannot decrease the percentage of its energy it exports unless we reduce ours as well.... something like that.


----------

